# How to make motionjoy work and install offline win 7 x64



## D007 (Sep 30, 2011)

This is fully functioning.. Not some "the analogs don't work" version.
You can even fully install the software with this offline method "while offline".

You will need winrar to extract the files:
http://www.filehippo.com/download_winrar

Download this file and extract it:
http://www.gamefront.com/files/20843688/Motionjoyofflinewin7x64_rar
Then extract the file name "MotioninJoy_060003_amd64_signed"
Install the extracted program "motionjoy" as it should be installed. 
Then take the folder named "Local" and drop it into your *program files/motionjoy/ds3 * folder.

Run DS3 Tool and select "Local"

Afterwards you will be able to fully install the software, even if your offline and you will be able to use your controllers, with full functionality, when offline.
Likely people know about this but it was very hard for me to find this version and track down this method, to get it working. I hope it helps some people.


----------



## Fatal (Sep 30, 2011)

Will have to try this I use this software for my racing games.


----------



## D007 (Sep 30, 2011)

Yea it's nice. Motionjoy went offline for like a whole day and it totally sucked.
Took me hours to find this.
It works though, tested it myself.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice, I'll have to try this when I get home.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 15, 2012)

Just wanted to let you know there are updated local files for the latest version of MotionJoy.  The old files still work, but these new ones support the few new features added to this version. I've attached them here, installation is the same as before.


----------

